# Nikon D90 body drop $431 in one day?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

*Nikon D90 body dropped $431 in one day?*

http://www.ontimedigital.com/prodshelf.asp?parent_id=10064&dept_id=10065
A friend brought this to my attention. It was around $900 a few days ago


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Ontime.Digital.Inc.718-998-9320/review/read?cid=451106

I've read of these types of sellers in the past. The lack of any physical address on their website is a good indicator IMHO.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave330i:
I checked the prices on the link you provided and could not help but laugh. Those prices are a joke. The vendor might as well declare bankruptcy now because those prices are no where close to what authorized dealer pay Nikon for there products. I would buy one D700 and one D3 if those prices were legitimate.

You did not over pay for your D90. Here's something to ease your mind: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/On_Time_Digital

Regards...JL


----------



## SeanC (May 12, 2007)

I've had a bad experience with one of those sellers in the past. I think I'll pass this time...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> http://www.ontimedigital.com/prodshelf.asp?parent_id=10064&dept_id=10065
> A friend brought this to my attention. It was around $900 a few days ago


Nikon has minimum advertised price agreements in place with their authorized dealers. Anyone who deviates much from the norm is either not an authorized dealer (no warranty service from Nikon will be available to the buyer) or doesn't plan on shipping the product you expect to receive.

If it seems too good to be true and all that stuff...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Those prices are insane. A 1Ds MkIII for under $4K? Lol!


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

Buy from B&H and you will never have a problem.

You might pay a little more but at least you know you'll get it.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

anile8 said:


> buy from b&h and you will never have a problem.
> 
> You might pay a little more but at least you know you'll get it.


+431


----------



## Barmats (May 21, 2007)

If it's too good to be true... http://www.resellerratings.com/store/On_Time_Digital


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

You get what you pay for! and sometimes you get nothing..


----------



## sourphish (Apr 12, 2009)

wow, yeah..just check reseller ratings. Another store that I see a lot of people mention is Sonic Cameras. Just don't buy from them...


----------

